# Dr. Thomas Günther: Kommentar zur Abstimmung im VDSF



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen

Quelle:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/



> *Zusammenschluss! – Aber Einheit?​*
> Berlin, 15.2.2013 –  Sie werden erleichtert gewesen sein, die Delegierten des VDSF an diesem 15.2.2013, nachdem sie die Zustimmung des VDSF zu dem Zusammenschluss mit dem DAV nach vierundzwanzig Jahren deutscher Einheit mit “nur” 26 Gegenstimmen erteilt haben. Auf Seiten des VDSF-Präsidiums, das die Fusion dreimal abgesagt und sich zuletzt angesichts des massiven Drucks eigener Landesverbände als „geborener“ Fusionsbefürworter geriert hat, werden sich Triumphgefühle breit machen. Wir werden sie — verklausuliert — in der zu erwartenden Pressemitteilung nachlesen können.
> 
> Erleichterung?
> ...


----------

